# Community Rules



## Chris W (Sep 10, 2016)

Chris W submitted a new Article:

Community Rules 



> Thank you for being a member of the FilmSchool.org community.
> 
> FilmSchool.org is a place for learning from your peers and getting help while applying to film school. It is a welcoming community where anyone is free to ask questions and learn from them. Please help and respect your fellow community members by following these rules:
> 
> ...


*

Read more about this article here...*


----------

